# Deleted



## smsnyder (Apr 2, 2015)

deleted to many emails


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

smsnyder said:


> I started fishing at 7 am and quite at 730 pm April 8. No Bullshit, I hooked over 50 steelhead in this period. I must have hit the peak of the run. Fish were stacked up in slow water above the riffles. Yes, I caught a couple suckers but I can tell the difference in a sucker tight line vs a steelhead tight line. All steelhead were bright colored chrome and fresh fish. I landed about 18/22. Not good landing numbers but I am an old fart at 68. I was using 8 pound fluorocarbon but went to 12 pound fluorocarbon. It helped. Several steelhead were 30 inchers 8 to 10 pounders. I was using chartrouse sucker spawn first fly and orange trout bead 2nd fly. The only two flies I used all day. I suggest you use bright colored flies in stained water. The grand was at 1100 . Water temp was 55 degrees. I never fished the grand this high but a friend told me it was a good time to fish it and he was right. The water looked muddy but the fish can still see the flies I was throwing. Don't be afraid to fish high water on the chagrin or the grand. Just use a good walking stick to be safe in faster water flow. Best day ever. The next day in the morning I hooked about 7 in 2 hours. My old butt was tired after 1 1/2 days fishing. LOL. Ohio has the best steelhead water on the east coast. Period. I ran across a fish officer in the parking lot and he said the creeks were loaded with steelhead. I thanked him for stalking all these steelhead and he said there not stocked. There just coming out of lake Erie. I released all steelhead unharmed to fight another day.


Your damn right your "OLD"!! I'm 67 and can say also that over my "younger"years I have had a few similar day's such as you had,very memorable to say the least.Hope all you "HEADERS" can have at least one day like that especially after a long cold winter of river fishing.It came to the point that if you lost one that it didn't matter,you knew there were more.Good for you on a great day!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

smsnyder said:


> I started fishing at 7 am and quite at 730 pm April 8. No Bullshit, I hooked over 50 steelhead in this period. I must have hit the peak of the run. Fish were stacked up in slow water above the riffles. Yes, I caught a couple suckers but I can tell the difference in a sucker tight line vs a steelhead tight line. All steelhead were bright colored chrome and fresh fish. I landed about 18/22. Not good landing numbers but I am an old fart at 68. I was using 8 pound fluorocarbon but went to 12 pound fluorocarbon. It helped. Several steelhead were 30 inchers 8 to 10 pounders. I was using chartrouse sucker spawn first fly and orange trout bead 2nd fly. The only two flies I used all day. I suggest you use bright colored flies in stained water. The grand was at 1100 . Water temp was 55 degrees. I never fished the grand this high but a friend told me it was a good time to fish it and he was right. The water looked muddy but the fish can still see the flies I was throwing. Don't be afraid to fish high water on the chagrin or the grand. Just use a good walking stick to be safe in faster water flow. Best day ever. The next day in the morning I hooked about 7 in 2 hours. My old butt was tired after 1 1/2 days fishing. LOL. Ohio has the best steelhead water on the east coast. Period. I ran across a fish officer in the parking lot and he said the creeks were loaded with steelhead. I thanked him for stalking all these steelhead and he said there not stocked. There just coming out of lake Erie. I released all steelhead unharmed to fight another day.


Your damn right your "OLD"!! I'm 67 and can say also that over my "younger"years I have had a few similar day's such as you had,very memorable to say the least.Hope all you "HEADERS" can have at least one day like that especially after a long cold winter of river fishing.It came to the point that if you lost one that it didn't matter,you knew there were more.Good for you on a great day!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

smsnyder said:


> I started fishing at 7 am and quite at 730 pm April 8. No Bullshit, I hooked over 50 steelhead in this period. I must have hit the peak of the run. Fish were stacked up in slow water above the riffles. Yes, I caught a couple suckers but I can tell the difference in a sucker tight line vs a steelhead tight line. All steelhead were bright colored chrome and fresh fish. I landed about 18/22. Not good landing numbers but I am an old fart at 68. I was using 8 pound fluorocarbon but went to 12 pound fluorocarbon. It helped. Several steelhead were 30 inchers 8 to 10 pounders. I was using chartrouse sucker spawn first fly and orange trout bead 2nd fly. The only two flies I used all day. I suggest you use bright colored flies in stained water. The grand was at 1100 . Water temp was 55 degrees. I never fished the grand this high but a friend told me it was a good time to fish it and he was right. The water looked muddy but the fish can still see the flies I was throwing.


----------



## smsnyder (Apr 2, 2015)

Yea there was a few guys swinging flies with spey rods and they caught a few. There was also some center pinners. I hate these guys who drift there bobber in front of you all day. That's rude. I kicked both there butts on this day. One guy ask me if I was using hand grenades after hooking so many fish. LOL


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry for the multi posts.I told you I was old.


----------



## smsnyder (Apr 2, 2015)

I have a brand new Hardy Zephrus 11 foot 6 inch 6/7 weight on classified here. This is a $1000 fly rod plus tax. Its a Bargain. Perfect rod for the Grand or Chagrin. I also have a Hardy Perfect 3 7/8 reel on here. It is sold. I posted pictures on the classified section.


----------



## albionsteelheader (Nov 11, 2010)

Congratulations on a great and memorable day ! Glad you did well, and nice report - your enthusiasm is contagious to us 'old timers' - (about to turn 61)


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

cool man, cool!


----------



## connertrost (Nov 7, 2018)

smsnyder said:


> Yea there was a few guys swinging flies with spey rods and they caught a few. There was also some center pinners. I hate these guys who drift there bobber in front of you all day. That's rude. I kicked both there butts on this day. One guy ask me if I was using hand grenades after hooking so many fish. LOL


Whats rude about float fishing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

connertrost said:


> Whats rude about float fishing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We almost made it the whole season without a float vs fly debate. I think the problem here is that this man got high holed during his railfest by some centerpinners. Simply a part of life during peak season in steelhead alley.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## smsnyder (Apr 2, 2015)

Nothing wrong with center pinners but its rude to drift your bobber everytime in front of the area I am casting.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

I wait a lil bit then I cast over them no reason why someone elses float, spoon, fly or any other bait needs to drift, be cast or whatever right in front of you when you are fishing...
if it gets tangled then it gets cut its that simple


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

How about when I’m drifting a hole and a fly fisherman comes and starts fishing right where I’m finishing or starting my drifts. It goes both ways especially when the crowds come out in the springtime. Little common sense goes a long way. I’ve used spin pin fly all have their time and place personally don’t care for the flyrod so sold my fly gear this past year. Usually when fly guys come out and start to SEE fish, I put my Steelhead gear away and start on the walleye


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

Most of the fly fishermen I see are usually on the redds or fishing the skinny water. I’m targeting drop backs so I usually never cross paths with them


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

The crowds are insane in other places, but we've got it GOOD on Ohio tribs. If you're complaining about one person - maybe two, dipping in your hole, you are privileged. 

Go fish the walleye run in Maumee, go fish a salmon run in WA, OR, or CA, go fish a salmon run in MI, or NY. 

Our steelhead crowds are paltry. Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

ChromeCollector said:


> The crowds are insane in other places, but we've got it GOOD on Ohio tribs. If you're complaining about one person - maybe two, dipping in your hole, you are privileged.
> 
> Go fish the walleye run in Maumee, go fish a salmon run in WA, OR, or CA, go fish a salmon run in MI, or NY.
> 
> Our steelhead crowds are paltry. Consider yourself lucky.


This is a good point, it's also worth noting that our fish/fisherman and fish/river mile ratio is really high compared to other steelhead fisheries. Something to be grateful for, for sure.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I just want to stand at the head of a pool and make 125 yard long hero drifts and be mad if anybody dares to fish between me and where my float ends


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

hahahahahah


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

How did nobody comment on the ‘fish officer’ stating that they’re not stocked? How does he think they got in the lake.... What do you mean by fish officer? There’s no way a DNR officer said that


----------



## smsnyder (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes he said that. I guess he meant they weren't stocked in the near by creek? He said they were coming out of lake erie


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Usually when fly guys come out and start to SEE fish, I put my Steelhead gear away and start on the walleye


yea same here sniper... i may go out one or two more times but mostly getting things ready for erie fishing


----------

